# Batch changing of time in metadata



## Jas (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a bunch of photographs with the wrong time in the metadata, taken while I was in Africa.  How can I change the time for those as a batch so that the photographs then come in order along with photos taken by the second camera, whose time I had changed correctly to the local time before I started taking pictures?  I know how to change them individually but cannot find a way to do them as a batch change.

Thanks

jas


----------



## clee01l (Sep 6, 2011)

Jas, Welcome to the forum.  If you have your images in a separate folder or can add them to a collection you can select all of them and adjust for a time zone shift. Or you can adjust all  of them to a specific Date and Time adjusted to the "most Selected"  To do this from the menu select {Metadata}{Edit Capture Time...} and choose the options that you want from the popup dialog.  Since this operation can not be undone, I would recommend making a backup copy of your master original just in case you need to revert.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Sep 6, 2011)

Extending Cletus' thought, if you change them as a batch, changing the most selected to a 'Specific Time' will actually adjust all the rest by the same increment, preserving the time relationship between them all. They don't all get changed to the exact same date/time.

Cletus' backup recommendation is an excellent one. This is the only operation that Lr will allow to write back to a camera raw type file. Even then, you can configure it not to, in Edit > Catalog Settings > Metadata tab > Exif panel.


----------



## Jas (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for the info.
Jas


----------



## Jas (Sep 7, 2011)

So, I choose a string of photos and choose advance +6 hours.  Only the first frame's tiem gets changed, leaving the others as they were: selected/highlighted but with the same time as before.  I am missing something here.  I am not sure what it is.

Thanks in advance
Jas


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 7, 2011)

To change multiple photos, you need to be in Grid on the primary monitor, and "Show Metadata for Target Photo Only" must be unchecked.  Or you must have Auto Sync enabled.  Could that be the reason it only changed one photo for you?


----------



## Jas (Sep 7, 2011)

Got it.  Thanks Mark.
Jas


----------

